# MULTIZ321 Please Stop Posting News



## Kel (Aug 8, 2019)

Please stop posting news updates.  We can get news updates on our own.  Thank you.


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 8, 2019)

I disagree.  Multiz has posted MANY interesting articles which have been read by MANY Tuggers.  Some educational - some entertaining.  You might want to click the "Ignore" button and let the rest of the site enjoy his discoveries.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 8, 2019)

All I can say is that if you do not want to read the articles posted just move on.  Some of us do read them.  It is very easy to move right on by if it does not interest me.  Multiz.....keep it up you go to areas of the internet I do not cruise around in.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2019)

It is rude for any one poster to try to censor another.
I simply block (ignore) posters who annoy me.
I once blocked myself (and wondered why my posts disappeared). 
.


----------



## Helaine (Aug 8, 2019)

I find many of his posts very interesting. I skip the ones that don't interest me.
I do miss the snippets of the posted articles that he used to post though.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 8, 2019)

Kel said:


> Please stop posting news updates.  We can get news updates on our own.  Thank you.


Kel- please stop speaking for the rest of us. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 8, 2019)

I like his postings. I vote to keep.


----------



## silentg (Aug 8, 2019)

I like them too


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 8, 2019)

I actually like @MULTIZ321 ’s post


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm another who enjoys his posts.  He often finds things that I would be unlikely to come across on my own.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

I can see both sides. I wish he'd paraphrase or quote a few lines as a teaser instead of just duplicating the headline, and many of the linked articles lead to a paywall. OTOH if I was truly irritated, it's easy enough to put them on 'ignore'. I take the middle road and just pass on most of them. And I subscribe to several of the same sites and periodicals as he does, so our interests are similar.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2019)

I dont read them all, but plenty enough are interesting and get a click.

whats the harm?  can simply scroll on past.


----------



## IngridN (Aug 8, 2019)

Keep on posting. I, for one, enjoy them. Read the ones that interest me and pass over those that don't.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 8, 2019)

Keepers!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 8, 2019)

BTW...the forum is called "Lounge" to enable off-topic subjects. He finds items I don't see anywhere else. Please keep them coming!


----------



## Cornell (Aug 8, 2019)

Kel.... who are you to speak for anyone else? Maybe edit your post to say “I” , not “we”


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 8, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> . .....He often finds things that I would be unlikely to come across on my own ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree - and many are from specific publications - that are not on google news etc .

- and the alligator ones /  I often see on TUG before I find them elsewhere !


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 8, 2019)

Isn't this the 2nd time we have been down this road in about 6 months. Keep them coming. If you don't want these then Ignore Multiz321.


----------



## dstacy969 (Aug 8, 2019)

I have no problem with them as long as they’re not political, and sometimes enjoy them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 8, 2019)

I love the interesting things Multiz321 posts! Keep it up !


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 8, 2019)

Where’s the dislike button?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 8, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I can see both sides. I wish he'd paraphrase or quote a few lines as a teaser instead of just duplicating the headline, and many of the linked articles lead to a paywall. OTOH if I was truly irritated, it's easy enough to put them on 'ignore'. I take the middle road and just pass on most of them. And I subscribe to several of the same sites and periodicals as he does, so our interests are similar.
> 
> It COULD be MUCH worse. There used to be a member- a woman from (iirc) Ohio who posted almost daily articles from Fox News. She apparently got tired of my calling her out on it and disappeared.
> 
> Jim



that would be pretty funny.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 8, 2019)

I agree with keep them coming. I don’t read all of them, but quite a few. 

I never realized that one can “ignore” a particular person. I see where it is now. Thanks for the tip.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## davidvel (Aug 8, 2019)

Kel, please stop telling multiz321 to stop posting. We have moderators fo that.


----------



## frankf3 (Aug 8, 2019)

MULTIZ321 provides a curated list of articles on a periodic basis for TUG members free of charge!  How can anyone complain about such a free service?

I definitely find some of the posts quite interesting, and while I can read the news myself I often see things here that I might otherwise have missed.  I think MULTIZ321 provides a nice addition to the TUG lounge and it would be unfortunate to see that end.   As mentioned above, those who aren't interested can easily pass right by the posts or even put him on ignore.

MULTIZ321 - opposite of what I think the OP intended, this thread has turned into quite a bit of appreciation for your posts.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> that would be pretty funny.


She didn't think so. No sense of humor.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 8, 2019)

I do enjoy reading @MULTIZ321 's posts. Please keep them coming!  Thank you!


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm a fan of Multiz321's posts too.  Don't read all of them but find many are of interest to me.  I appreciate that they cover such an eclectic mix of topics I might not have seen otherwise.  I can understand some people might not want to take the time to read them, but it's easy to just ignore if you wish.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another vote to keep them coming!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 9, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> It is rude for any one poster to try to censor another.
> I simply block (ignore) posters who annoy me.
> I once blocked myself (and wondered why my posts disappeared).
> .



That is funny !!! Are you implying you are a rude poster, lol.

Anyway, I like Richard's links and even though I don't read all of them I do read many of them.

And Kel's pretty awesome too.

Bill


----------



## artringwald (Aug 9, 2019)

I also enjoy MULTIZ321 posts. As much news as I take in, he often posts news I hadn't seen.


----------



## Krteczech (Aug 9, 2019)

I read MULTIZ321 posts if the info is new to me. Keep them coming to TUG lounge.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 9, 2019)

What’s really amusing is that there are threads going back at least 10 years about this... most thanking him for posting! The negatives are definitely in the minority.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Aug 9, 2019)

I’m going to have to start looking for these posts now.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 9, 2019)

I also enjoy his posts and hope that he will continue.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2019)

Did I miss the part that said if you don’t like the post, don’t click on it? I read a lot of Richard’s posts, and I pass over just as many. Kind of like when I read the news. I’m a fan, and have thanked him for his efforts many times.

If there is a caveat, it would be to not post articles that are behind a paywall. Those are frustrating. (The recent Neil Armstrong lawsuit thread comes to mind.)

Meanwhile, life goes on. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 9, 2019)

I love, love, love what Richard does.  Most of his posts I go past, but I appreciate reading the headline.  But he posts so many items that are interesting that I wouldn't have found on my own.  

He has a wonderful sense of finding items that are of interest in at least my corner of the TUG community.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2019)

I liked the fact that Richard has taking his time to share a variety types of information / news from around the world. No one is saying his treads *are* *mandatory to read or open.
Thanks you Richard.*


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 9, 2019)

*"Knowledge is Power" by Bacon.

Information is Power by MULTIZ321.  *


----------



## Glynda (Aug 9, 2019)

I am of the opinion that without Richard’s posts there would be fewer conversations on TUG. They prompt us to talk to one another on a wide variety of topics and as a result, we become a more knowledgeable and closer knit community.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 9, 2019)

Every once in awhile some persnickety individual shows up and gets themselves in a hissy about Richards post. I know this sounds too simple but just don’t read them! Duh. Don’t ever assume you speak for others. I personally think Richard provides a valuable service to all of us. Even though I am an avid new reader in the mornings, I do tend to miss a few headlines. A second set of eyes at my age is not a bad thing. Keep helping us out Richard.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the votes of confidence. I will continue to post articles of general interest.

Richard


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 9, 2019)

As long as he doesn't post about Exit Strategy . . . .


----------



## DazedandConfused (Aug 9, 2019)

If Richard wants to be really helpful, he can post FREE Donuts along with the news updates to keep everyone happy


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 9, 2019)

It's not like he is posting kitten photo clickbait articles like this:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamarshall/best-kitten-pictures

(LOL...my cat made me post this!)


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> I simply block (ignore) posters who annoy me.


This. I have about half of the frequent fliers in the Wyndham forum on my ignore list.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 9, 2019)

What would folks do with all their free time if they blocked everyone who annoys them on the Internet?


----------



## geekette (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow.  Brutal.  Thanks for putting it right out there vs hiding under insulting PMs or whining to management.

I just don't understand how someone can be on this particular internet message board and attempt a censorship "coup".  Rock on, Richard, I don't consider it "news", which I indeed get somewhere other than timeshare message board.

eta  clarity.    I find the range of what Richard posts to be Interesting Information.   While some might classify it as 'news', I do not, tho I would classify some as News of the Weird, which I kinda dig.  

Even tho whenever I read something in Scientific American it is news to me, I think that news is weather, traffic, sports, major current events around the world.  Imminent and more local than the internet.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 9, 2019)

"I don't really care, do u?"

Oops, I was reading someone's jacket. 

As for me, if the title of MultiZ's threads intrigues me, I really enjoy reading his/her posts


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks Multiz321 for posting about the Amtrak sale


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> What would folks do with all their free time if they blocked everyone who annoys them on the Internet?


Visit diamonds in the rough, I guess.


----------



## OldGuy (Aug 9, 2019)

bnoble said:


> Visit diamonds in the rough, I guess.



You haven't been sleeping in class.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 9, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks everyone for the votes of confidence. I will continue to post articles of general interest.
> 
> Richard



Thank you for posting the articles Richard.  I read some, I skip some.  I have found many that are interesting/informative to me.   Please keep them coming.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 9, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> *"Knowledge is Power" by Bacon.
> 
> Information is Power by MULTIZ321.  *



*Knowledge is good.
*
Emil Faber


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 9, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It COULD be MUCH worse. There used to be a member- a woman from (iirc) Ohio who posted almost daily articles from Fox News. She apparently got tired of my calling her out on it and disappeared.


So it is okay to bully someone else until they disappear when they post articles of a viewpoint that you disagree with? We get it, you don't like Fox News. You have mentioned this MANY times before. There are others that think that some of the sources that Richard gets his articles from are very suspect. I don't see him "called out on it", unless you count this thread. Though he also doesn't post political articles. I am all for open debate and this topic does come up from time to time. I see both sides. There were times when over half of the first page in the TUG Lounge are these news articles. That is a bit much IMO. I just ignore them for the most part and move on. Though from time to time there is something interesting to me.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Aug 9, 2019)

Iggyearl said:


> I disagree.  Multiz has posted MANY interesting articles which have been read by MANY Tuggers.  Some educational - some entertaining.  You might want to click the "Ignore" button and let the rest of the site enjoy his discoveries.




This, times 1000.


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 9, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I can see both sides. I wish he'd paraphrase or quote a few lines as a teaser instead of just duplicating the headline, and many of the linked articles lead to a paywall. OTOH if I was truly irritated, it's easy enough to put them on 'ignore'. I take the middle road and just pass on most of them. And I subscribe to several of the same sites and periodicals as he does, so our interests are similar.
> 
> It COULD be MUCH worse. There used to be a member- a woman from (iirc) Ohio who posted almost daily articles from Fox News. She apparently got tired of my calling her out on it and disappeared.
> 
> Jim



I enjoy the posts and as noted many, many, times, if they don't interest me I move on. That goes for any posting and not just the ones by MULTIZ321, even if we don't subscribe to the same sites and periodicals. Which I'm sure we don't.

And do you really want to call someone out until they leave?

Should anyone be limited as to how much they post or what they post about?


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 10, 2019)

As so many others have said, Richard's posts cover an amazingly broad range of topics from a large number of sources.  Do I read them all?  No.  But I do at least check out most of them, even if I may not read the entire article.  Many of them are topics I would not have otherwise come across.

And yes, the paywall-restricted articles are sometimes annoying.  For those, I just Google the topic and can usually find another source without the restriction.  Another vote for keeping up the good work, Richard...and for making TUG more interesting.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 10, 2019)

I enjoy reading these, please keep them coming


----------



## sail27bill (Aug 10, 2019)

I very much appreciate the varied posted content and the effort made to educate. Please keep the posts coming Richard and thank you!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 10, 2019)

This is a bit off topic, but still (at least somewhat) related.....I recall starting a thread a few months (or more perhaps) ago to/about Richard and what seemed to be a growing tendency for him to post links to articles located behind paywalls.  I'm bringing this up again NOT to bash Richard rather to note how it seems the use of subscription required for access websites seems to be spreading among media outlets.  I do not and will not pay to access media on the website BUT the fact this practice is spreading suggests either one of two possibilities: either the subscription model is profitable for a growing number of companies OR the subscription model is one of those last gasp at revenue measures a company takes in order to survive.  

Whatever the reason the subscription required for access trend seems to be increasing, I'm curious how many TUG'gers actually pay for access to online media content AND (if you do) what media outlet you actually pay to access?  

With respect to Richard, my only suggestion was to avoid pay required for access websites - but given the trend noted above, that may be next to impossible!  
I do want to say thank you to Richard though because without him, I might have missed the story about the recovered U.S. colonel's body being flown home to Dallas by his son this week.  In the maelstrom of (mostly) garbage we have to endure from today's media, that story should have been front page news on every media outlet in this country.  Without Richard's efforts, it is quite likely I would have missed that story - thank you, Richard!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 10, 2019)

We do not pay for any online media sources at this time.


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 10, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I do not and will not pay to access media on the website BUT the fact this practice is spreading suggests either one of two possibilities: either the subscription model is profitable for a growing number of companies OR the subscription model is one of those last gasp at revenue measures a company takes in order to survive.



*Before You Put Up a Paywall, Read This Study*
https://www.ama.org/2019/03/07/before-you-put-up-a-paywall-read-this-study/

Seems to break down the cause and effect very well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> *Before You Put Up a Paywall, Read This Study*
> https://www.ama.org/2019/03/07/before-you-put-up-a-paywall-read-this-study/
> 
> Seems to break down the cause and effect very well.


Arggg, it is behind a paywall  jk


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 10, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Arggg, it is behind a paywall  jk



A bit of ingenuity and a little help.

Try some of these:
https://www.maketecheasier.com/bypass-paywalls-of-leading-news-websites/
https://www.techsupportalert.com/content/how-bypass-paywalls-popular-news-sites.htm

If you're using Google Chrome, just go into incognito mode.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I do not and will not pay to access media on the website



If we don’t pay for news, how do you imagine these companies will stay in business? Ads alone don’t always produce enough revenue, and that was tried for many years online. Do you want them to stay in business? 



> Whatever the reason the subscription required for access trend seems to be increasing, I'm curious how many TUG'gers actually pay for access to online media content AND (if you do) what media outlet you actually pay to access?



I pay for multiple news subscriptions. I’m glad I do. I want to support a free press by encouraging them to stay in business and report the news. Not drama. Not fiction. Not blogs that anyone can publish. News.

I think it’s our responsibility to support the press. But that’s me.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geoand (Aug 10, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> If we don’t pay for news, how do you imagine these companies will stay in business? Ads alone don’t always produce enough revenue, and that was tried for many years online. Do you want them to stay in business?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2019)

I choose to pay for news. REAL news. Not tainted by advertising or blogging, or subject to editorializing. Give it to me raw, and complete, and let me draw my own conclusions. The annoying ones (for me) are those that lock you out before you even know anything about them. Let me have a limited number of accesses before I hit a paywall. I'll join (and pay) in good time if the content has value to me.

Jim


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> If we don’t pay for news, how do you imagine these companies will stay in business? Ads alone don’t always produce enough revenue, and that was tried for many years online. Do you want them to stay in business?



There are many so called media outlets that I do wish would simply go away because what they practice bears little resemblance to journalism.  In a perfect world, all we would really need are organizations like the Associated Press, UPI or Reuters to cover the state, national and international news in a matter-of-fact type of approach.

The problem is more severe on the local front - at least in our area of the country.  Local newspapers used to fill a significant role within a community but that is no longer true.  When merger after acquisition means local newspapers are now more likely controlled by some cooperation six states removed, and the same newspaper places content behind a pay wall AND systematically fails to cover local news that newspaper has failed to fulfill its essentially mission.  

It's not that I disagree with your point here Ken, rather the notion of 'supporting' media outlets most likely means your (the consumer's) money ends up with Gannett while at the same time Gannett streamlines the local paper even more toward less local news coverage (if not eliminating it entirely).  

I'd love to support a *newspaper* - does one even exist anymore?  I certainly do not trust 99% of what is currently offered as news.



Ken555 said:


> I pay for multiple news subscriptions. I’m glad I do. I want to support a free press by encouraging them to stay in business and report the news. Not drama. Not fiction. Not blogs that anyone can publish. News.
> 
> I think it’s our responsibility to support the press. But that’s me.



Out of curiosity, may I ask what type of media outlets you subscribe to?  Are they more local in nature or nationally based?  
The reason I ask this question is that I suspect you live in a much more urban area of the country than I do.  A significant portion of my dissatisfaction with the press comes from their abandonment of covering local news.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 10, 2019)

Some days the only exercise I get is hauling my butt up out of my favorite chair to walk across the house to Cliff's office to hand him my iPad with a Richard posting! I particularly like the updates on the reconstruction of Notre Dame and disappearance of the Indonesian airliner.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 10, 2019)

I enjoy reading a lot of Multiz321 posts.  Great information and it would be difficult to find many of them.  Thanks!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 10, 2019)

He has an agenda at times I'd have to say, when he's against something, he endlessly posts articles that complain about whatever it is and never stops, and never posts anything positive when that happens. But, I suppose we all do, yes, even your news sources. As others have said, ignore them if you don't like them, or, get annoyed at times like me but oh well. I'll live and I definitely like some of them.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> There are many so called media outlets that I do wish would simply go away because what they practice bears little resemblance to journalism.  In a perfect world, all we would really need are organizations like the Associated Press, UPI or Reuters to cover the state, national and international news in a matter-of-fact type of approach.



Sadly, those companies are not the companies you think they are any longer. 



> The problem is more severe on the local front - at least in our area of the country.  Local newspapers used to fill a significant role within a community but that is no longer true.  When merger after acquisition means local newspapers are now more likely controlled by some cooperation six states removed, and the same newspaper places content behind a pay wall AND systematically fails to cover local news that newspaper has failed to fulfill its essentially mission.
> 
> It's not that I disagree with your point here Ken, rather the notion of 'supporting' media outlets most likely means your (the consumer's) money ends up with Gannett while at the same time Gannett streamlines the local paper even more toward less local news coverage (if not eliminating it entirely).



Sure, losing local focus has been a consequence of faster, easier, and cheaper communication, among other factors. I’ve never really enjoyed local “news” (which typically wasn’t news, anyway, but rather local social articles, crime activity, some amateurish reporting of local politics). I’ve always tended to focus on national and international news (I even read several foreign news sites regularly, and their perspective is quite different than ours). 



> I'd love to support a *newspaper* - does one even exist anymore?



I subscribe to what newspapers have evolved into...their online edition. I’ve always hated newsprint, and I used to read two to three papers daily while in college (for several reasons). 



> I certainly do not trust 99% of what is currently offered as news.



Trust and lack of belief is our news is certainly part of the disinformation campaign propagated by many. I always tell everyone to confirm anything questionable themselves by reading multiple sources (and sometimes that’s not even enough). We need to solve this issue... and I’m going to stop this paragraph here since we shouldn’t be discussing this topic any further on TUG.



> Out of curiosity, may I ask what type of media outlets you subscribe to?  Are they more local in nature or nationally based?
> The reason I ask this question is that I suspect you live in a much more urban area of the country than I do.  A significant portion of my dissatisfaction with the press comes from their abandonment of covering local news.



I’ve subscribed to local (for my city), national and international news sources. I read free and paid sources. Some have much more credibility than others, and I tend to avoid those news sources which are “news” in name only...and I’m referring to those publications which have repeatedly and consistently mislead their audience, posted corrections after the fact (which few read), have “experts” who truly aren’t, etc. 

I watched the movie “Good Night, and Good Luck” (from 2005) this week and thought it was a very timely reminder. If you haven’t seen it, I recommend it highly. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 10, 2019)

For those interested.

*How to Get Around Newspaper Paywalls in 2019*
https://medium.com/black-edge-consulting/how-to-bypass-virtually-every-news-paywall-705602c4c2ce


Anyway, why would I pay any news publication to read an article when that same information is available elsewhere for free? Facts are, national current event news is interchangeable, regardless of the source. If they need more revenue, let them charge their advertisers more, not their readers.

By the way, if you want local news, go to the local TV station's website for free.

Isn't it enough that we're forced, on many sites, to disable any ad blocking settings? Which of course, is an entirely separate issue.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 10, 2019)

Some of the sites which require subscription offers x free views per month before it is blocked. I simply clear my cookies and I get access again.


----------



## Patri (Aug 10, 2019)

I just clicked ignore to see what would happen. About half the posts on the main page disappeared.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Some of the sites which require subscription offers x free views per month before it is blocked. I simply clear my cookies and I get access again.



So you are knowingly stealing content (ie their product). And you’re comfortable with this? Just because others do it doesn’t make it right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 10, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> So you are knowingly stealing content (ie their product). And you’re comfortable with this? Just because others do it doesn’t make it right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am totally comfortable with this because there is so much free content out there and for most parts, I clear cookies out of convenience as opposed to looking for alternative sites that post the same contents for free.  I can still get the same information elsewhere if I spend another minute or so to look for it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm just getting to this post/thread after not really getting to TUG this past week or so.  Which actually bears out the challenge of "so many" news type posts and shares of links/headlines.  It creates a lot of stuff, that has to be scrolled through . . . sometimes pages . . . to get to content of interest.

That said, I do get that I and other can ignore or just scroll on through and yes, there is an article or two, I do find interesting.  So I just gut through them and ignore the ones of little or no interest.

I guess I just need to get to TUG more often than on the weekends!  LOL


----------



## geoand (Aug 10, 2019)

The number of posts don’t bother me. I would like to hear a valid reason to stop the posts.  Goodness, Gracious, it really can’t be that it takes a few seconds to scroll through the lounge to avoid the posts


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I am totally comfortable with this because there is so much free content out there and for most parts, I clear cookies out of convenience as opposed to looking for alternative sites that post the same contents for free.  I can still get the same information elsewhere if I spend another minute or so to look for it.



Then I would suggest you should obtain the info from a free source. By knowingly circumventing access to a paid site by resetting access, which is intended for trial use, you are stealing. There’s really no other way to look at this.

I pay for access since I want these companies to stay in business. I also value their unique content, which cannot be found elsewhere, such as opinion pieces. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2019)

Timeshare Von said:


> I guess I just need to get to TUG more often than on the weekends!  LOL


When I fall behind (which is often) I focus only on the handful of forums that are likely to have things that are most likely to have things of interest to my timeshare life, and just mark the rest "read".


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2019)

Patri said:


> I just clicked ignore to see what would happen. About half the posts on the main page disappeared.


This was my observation a while back. I don't think it is the post so much, but perhaps the volume. Yesterday when reading this thread I did count the threads on the first page of the TUG forum and 8 of the 25 were started by Richard. In the past I noticed more than half were his threads. I know I can ignore and in the past I did have the TUG Forum on ignore so all these posts didn't show up in the New Posts section. I have turned that off since. I don't necessarily want to ignore them all since some I do find interesting.

Another issue is that posting of news stories isn't limited to just Richard. It seems to have spawned others to post similar types of threads. Not that there is anything wrong with that, I just think at some time it becomes a little much. I don't really want to use the ignore function because you never know, they may start talking about me someday and I would want to know.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2019)

I would much rather have too many posts started by people than not enough.  There are too many message boards that have died out due to lack of posting.


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Patri said:


> I just clicked ignore to see what would happen. About half the posts on the main page disappeared.



@Patri - that is true - Richard probably is responsible for starting more threads in the Lounge than the rest of us combined!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Then I would suggest you should obtain the info from a free source. By knowingly circumventing access to a paid site by resetting access, which is intended for trial use, you are stealing. There’s really no other way to look at this.
> 
> I pay for access since I want these companies to stay in business. I also value their unique content, which cannot be found elsewhere, such as opinion pieces.
> 
> ...



@Ken555 - please understand I am asking this from the perspective of a conversation but your point does suggest the following - shouldn't I expect a company to *pay me* to access their website IF that same company is going to harvest data on myself and my browsing habits and sell that data without obtaining my consent in a clear and concise manner?

As it exists now, to access a newspaper behind a pay wall means money out of the consumer's pocket, and the browsing habits of the customer are also sold with no control on the part of the customer and no benefit passed on to the consumer.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> @Ken555 - please understand I am asking this from the perspective of a conversation but your point does suggest the following - shouldn't I expect a company to *pay me* to access their website IF that same company is going to harvest data on myself and my browsing habits and sell that data without obtaining my consent in a clear and concise manner?
> 
> As it exists now, to access a newspaper behind a pay wall means money out of the consumer's pocket, and the browsing habits of the customer are also sold with no control on the part of the customer and no benefit passed on to the consumer.



No. I think it’s a mistake to conflate these very different issues. 

We used to provide standardized tests to prospective hires in order to get an objective report on their possible fit with our company. The firm we used had various tests and we choose two or three with their advice. They tested competence in various areas, and also included questions on morals and ethics. One of the questions was along the lines of... “if you took a pencil home from the office, do you consider this stealing?” The answer is obvious, yet many people do not consider this to be a problem. The same can be said of those who knowingly steal a product in whatever form. We discuss this on TUG regularly in the VSN forum in regards to renting timeshare weeks which are explicitly not permitted yet it’s obvious many do so (we just had another of these threads last week).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Then I would suggest you should obtain the info from a free source. By knowingly circumventing access to a paid site by resetting access, which is intended for trial use, you are stealing. There’s really no other way to look at this.
> 
> I pay for access since I want these companies to stay in business. I also value their unique content, which cannot be found elsewhere, such as opinion pieces.
> 
> ...



"Stealing", is such a harsh word.

Are you really "stealing" when you bypass a paywall? Some of course will agree with that term however, there are others that simply wish to read an article without having an internet publication obtaining information about them that they simply weren't comfortable with giving up. This is information that they didn't always agree to give up however, it was taken without their knowledge.

Should we also refer to that as, "stealing"?

These publications over a period of time, will build on customer data using fields within the site by way of a single click response. This of course allows publishers to grow their reader revenues while keeping their advertising revenues intact and provides data for future advertising clients.

Information any publication or website can obtain on their paying audience’s consumption of their content provides valuable insight into who is likely to subscribe and what content will most engage these customers and keep them customers.

By paying to give them your personal information they now know, who their customers are. By clicking on any article, they now know what you're reading. If you wish to offer an opinion they know who you are and what you're saying. Should you make a purchase, not only does the advertiser know who you are, the publication knows who you are. Valuable information given to attract new advertisers.

By way of a paywall, the publication or website, obtains certain information about you as a subscriber each and every time you log in. Common practice these days by way of the internet. However, with a paywall of course, you are paying this publication or website, to do so.

As we all know, the internet is complex world of individuals and corporations gathering information on your every move. Do we give expressed permission for that to happen, no. We do however understand it's going to happen and accept it. If you wish to not only give up that information, but pay some publication to take it from you, that's your prerogative and you're free to do so. There are those however, who refuse to pay some publication to take it from them.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> "Stealing", is such a harsh word.



Yes, it is. It’s also accurate. Taking a product from a company without paying is theft. I don’t know why some people think this is a grey area...it’s not. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Should we also refer to that as, "stealing"?


Another question about stealing. If you go in to a store to ask them questions about a product and "showroom" that product even though you 100% intend to go home and then buy it on Amazon, is that stealing?


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 11, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I am totally comfortable with this because there is so much free content out there and for most parts, I clear cookies out of convenience as opposed to looking for alternative sites that post the same contents for free.  I can still get the same information elsewhere if I spend another minute or so to look for it.



I understand your point and no, I wouldn't label you a thief.


----------



## Panina (Aug 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Another question about stealing. If you go in to a store to ask them questions about a product and "showroom" that product even though you 100% intend to go home and then buy it on Amazon, is that stealing?


No, it is shopping around.  Your visit to the store might be a place you buy from as they might meet or beat Amazons price if you ask.

An online publication that requires     you to pay to have access to their publications is clear with their intent, we charge for you to read.  Getting it any other way is in my opinion is not right and is a form of stealing.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 11, 2019)

I recall he took some heat a while back for just posting links without giving us any idea what the subject was.  At least now he post info about the link so we can decide if we want to go there or not.


----------



## Patri (Aug 11, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Are you really "stealing" when you bypass a paywall? Some of course will agree with that term however, there are others that simply wish to read an article without having an internet publication obtaining information about them that they simply weren't comfortable with giving up.


Trust me, people are not bypassing paywalls for that reason. They just don't want to pay for the information. There are expenses to gathering and publishing news. If people refuse to pay for the reporters and photographers and editors, many of the news sources will disappear. Then whatcha gonna do?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

Panina said:


> No, it is shopping around. Your visit to the store might be a place you buy from as they might meet or beat Amazons price if you ask.


There is a difference between shopping around and showrooming. So if Amazon's price is say $10 cheaper and they won't match it, is it still not stealing? Is their expertise and storefront worth the $10. I am talking about going in to a mom and pop brick and mortar. You already know Amazon is going to be cheaper and you are just going in to find out which model may be the best to buy since you can't touch anything on Amazon with the 100% intention of going back and ordering online.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2019)

I am not going to delete cookies to get around paywalls. I also don't bother with incognito mode. If they don't want me reading their articles and clicking on their site, I will find it from another source that is free. If there isn't one, it really wasn't that important anyway. Same with ad blockers. There are only a few sites where I have turned off ad blocker. For a few I will turn it off long enough to read the article and then turn it back on when I am done.


----------



## Panina (Aug 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a difference between shopping around and showrooming. So if Amazon's price is say $10 cheaper and they won't match it, is it still not stealing? Is their expertise and storefront worth the $10. I am talking about going in to a mom and pop brick and mortar. You already know Amazon is going to be cheaper and you are just going in to find out which model may be the best to buy since you can't touch anything on Amazon with the 100% intention of going back and ordering online.


No, not stealing. That is part of business.  A good sales person should be able to weed out the real buyers.  I was in sales for years.  

A online publication site that charges is not pay me if you want, it is we charge.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a difference between shopping around and showrooming. So if Amazon's price is say $10 cheaper and they won't match it, is it still not stealing? Is their expertise and storefront worth the $10. I am talking about going in to a mom and pop brick and mortar. You already know Amazon is going to be cheaper and you are just going in to find out which model may be the best to buy since you can't touch anything on Amazon with the 100% intention of going back and ordering online.



No, that is not stealing. A customer in a store is an opportunity for the store... if they can’t close the sale for whatever reason it’s their fault. They have to create one or more reasons for customers to purchase, and typically price is just one reason. 

And as posted earlier, not everything at Amazon is cheaper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2019)

Patri said:


> Trust me, people are not bypassing paywalls for that reason. They just don't want to pay for the information. There are expenses to gathering and publishing news. If people refuse to pay for the reporters and photographers and editors, many of the news sources will disappear. Then whatcha gonna do?




yes, the news paywall.  Investigative reporting has already disappeared from local newspapers.  People are getting their news from facebook, 24/7 cable channels, youtube, websites, etc.  The sources of news hasn't disappeared, they just get influenced by 'news' websites and cable shows.
I think it's different from shopping at a store and then ordering the same product online from Amazon at a lower price


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 11, 2019)

I get my news from the 6 o’clock news hour on TV.  Local news then Lester, then I catch BBC World News on PBS.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> No, that is not stealing. A customer in a store is an opportunity for the store... if they can’t close the sale for whatever reason it’s their fault. They have to create one or more reasons for customers to purchase, and typically price is just one reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I disagree.  When I walk into a shop to say, try on a pair of shoes.  I make sure I buy them if I like them even though I know it will be cheaper online.  I support brick and mortar stores as the shop owner has to pay rent and wages.  I support brick and mortar businesses.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I disagree.  When I walk into a shop to say, try on a pair of shoes.  I make sure I buy them if I like them even though I know it will be cheaper online.  I support brick and mortar stores as the shop owner has to pay rent and wages.  I support brick and mortar businesses.



Did I say I don’t support local businesses? Nope, I didn’t.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Did I say I don’t support local businesses? Nope, I didn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You did because you said it is up to them to close the sale.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> You did because you said it is up to them to close the sale.



Wait, you don’t think local businesses should earn my business? I should just give it to them without consideration of other options? I respectfully suggest you reread the last few posts and reconsider. I’m happy to continue this discussion, but I don’t think you understood what I wrote.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Did I say I don’t support local businesses? Nope, I didn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. I’ve walked into stores plenty of times for one thing and wound up buying more, when I’ve encountered friendly knowledgeable staff. When the staff isn’t welcoming or engaged, or if I get a distrustful feeling from the store I’ll buy the item online right then and there. I support people who deserve support.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Agreed. I’ve walked into stores plenty of times for one thing and wound up buying more, when I’ve encountered friendly knowledgeable staff. When the staff isn’t welcoming or engaged, or if I get a distrustful feeling from the store I’ll buy the item online right then and there. I support people who deserve support.



Those are good examples. I could add many other scenarios where I would or would not buy from a local business. It all comes down to a value proposition and I, as a customer, must feel that the most value comes from the local business. Price is not the only factor, as you correctly state.

For instance, I refuse to support poorly run or rude local businesses. Why would I? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Those are good examples. I could add many other scenarios where I would or would not buy from a local business. It all comes down to a value proposition and I, as a customer, must feel that the most value comes from the local business. Price is not the only factor, as you correctly state.
> 
> For instance, I refuse to support poorly run or rude local businesses. Why would I?
> 
> ...


Perfectly said. There have been so many times I’ve walked into a store to “showroom” and ended up buying the product from the store for all of the reasons I mentioned above EVEN though it may have been cheaper in amazon. Sometimes I’ll spend more, knowing I got the full in store experience. Again, they have to earn it. In sales, to have to earn the right to close. When you earn that right to close you’re more likely to close the sale.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 11, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I get my news from the 6 o’clock news hour on TV.  Local news then Lester, then I catch BBC World News on PBS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



We love our Lester fix every evening!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 11, 2019)

_Idle thought: I wonder how Cronkite, Rather, Huntley and Brinkley would do in the current broadcast environment.  _


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> _Idle thought: I wonder how Cronkite, Rather, Huntley and Brinkley would do in the current broadcast environment.  _



Here’s one: https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/dan-rather-trump-moonves-interview.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Here’s one: https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/dan-rather-trump-moonves-interview.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Interesting read - thanks for posting that, Ken!

I hadn't seen any work of Dan Rather's in years until I accidentally found his Big Interview of Geddy Lee on AXS-TV awhile back.  Very interesting interview but to be fair, Geddy Lee would make any interviewer look good as he is an excellent interviewee.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Interesting read - thanks for posting that, Ken!
> 
> I hadn't seen any work of Dan Rather's in years until I accidentally found his Big Interview of Geddy Lee on AXS-TV awhile back.  Very interesting interview but to be fair, Geddy Lee would make any interviewer look good as he is an excellent interviewee.



Dan posts frequently online. I find his perspective interesting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DJensen (Aug 13, 2019)

geoand said:


> The number of posts don’t bother me. I would like to hear a valid reason to stop the posts.  Goodness, Gracious, it really can’t be that it takes a few seconds to scroll through the lounge to avoid the posts



I have enjoyed the titles and links as well, however the only complaint I could see is that with so many "news" links other postings regarding feedback or comments in the Lounge get pushed quickly to the bottom or next page and do not get responses when requested.

Maybe if there was a "News Lounge" section added for these postings.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2019)

DJensen said:


> I have enjoyed the titles and links as well, however the only complaint I could see is that with so many "news" links other postings regarding feedback or comments in the Lounge get pushed quickly to the bottom or next page and do not get responses when requested.
> 
> Maybe if there was a "News Lounge" section added for these postings.


Maybe he should just be given his own section and then those who don't want to read his posts could ignore it completely. And it would make it easier for those of us who enjoy them to find them.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2019)

The thing everyone seems to be missing is the reason WHY Richard posts what he does - it's to inform, entertain, and maybe even invite conversation.  Look at this thread you're reading - five pages and 114 replies in four days, all about whether Richard should post what he does.  It's awesome, because it makes people think about what they read, post, and want to see on their computers.  Kudos to all of you.  Every stinkin' one. 

For the record, since I'm the one who brought up paywalls, I don't usually bother to chase down another location to read something that is behind a paywall.  I also won't change my browsing habits just to get around a paywall (Firefox and its add on, for example) because I'm just not all that interested in investing the time and energy to do so.  If I want to post something from behind a paywall, I'll capture the content of the article I want, and paste it into a thread here, for everyone to easily read, and be done with it.  Often, the article may have only a sentence or two that is pertinent, and the rest is filler.  I am not interested in wading through pages of ads and clickbait links to get to the meat of a topic that may be of interest.  I want to know who shot JR, not see a year's worth of other people's stories that don't matter.

As to content, stealing, and such - I consider media browsing on my computer much like watching broadcast television.  Ads are commercials that interrupt the show.  I have to wait till the commercials are over for the next piece of the broadcast, and maybe, eventually, I may get to the heart of the point of the show.  With webpages and ads, it's often the same - fourteen pages down, after a hundred ads and distractions, I might read a sentence or two that tells me what I'm after.  Just not worth the trouble.  In the same way I record most TV shows so I can skip commercials, a webpage behind a paywall or filled with ads is a distraction I don't want to bother navigating.  (Setting aside the onslaught of email spam that comes afterwards - I hate that garbage. Order ONE THING from Wayfair, and you're buried in multiple email spam messages every day afterwards.  Ask me how I know this.)

I don't have time or interest to wade through the junk, so will cut to the chase.  Post what's important, skip the crap, and get on with my life - there are too many recipes and cat videos out there that need to be posted on Facebook.   

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 13, 2019)

DJensen said:


> I have enjoyed the titles and links as well, however the only complaint I could see is that with so many "news" links other postings regarding feedback or comments in the Lounge get pushed quickly to the bottom or next page and do not get responses when requested.
> 
> Maybe if there was a "News Lounge" section added for these postings.



Could be, and this is just a possibility, that there is no answer that anyone wishes to post and not they didn't read it.

When you're an infrequent visitor many postings will take place between visits and yours will of course be pushed down the ladder. Just the circle of life for any posting.


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 13, 2019)

Dave... am I sensing a bit of ambivalence when it comes to the internet?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2019)

WVBaker said:


> Dave... am I sensing a bit of ambivalence when it comes to the internet?



I used to be ambivalent. Now I just don't care.  LOL!  

Actually, I just don't hold a lot of Ooh! and Aah! factor over things online.  I've worked in IT for 47 years, and I have been on the Internet since 1995 or so - whenever it went public, and I used the precursors when I was in the Navy before that.  Back when the term "Dial Up" was still being confused with a bar of soap.    The novelty for me wore off long ago.  Don't get me wrong - I still love everything about being online.  Except the parts I don't like.  

My life is lived in webpages, sound bytes, and keyboard clicks.  So if I try to read a post and it's behind a paywall, I usually will just move on.  It's not worth getting excited about.  I am all about the instant gratification of immediate reward.  No carrot?  No clicks.  

Dave


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I am all about the instant gratification of immediate reward.  No carrot?  No clicks.
> 
> Dave



Now that is one fine pick up line! A man after my own heart.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> <snip > (Setting aside the onslaught of email spam that comes afterwards - I hate that garbage. Order ONE THING from Wayfair, and you're buried in multiple email spam messages every day afterwards.  Ask me how I know this.)



THIS part!! What's worse than that are the ones that send multiple emails a day! Quickest way to get me to unsubscribe or mark as Spam. I know... that topic could take this thread way off course. My apologies in advance.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> (Setting aside the onslaught of email spam that comes afterwards - I hate that garbage. Order ONE THING from



COSTCO



> , and you're buried in multiple email spam messages every day afterwards.  Ask me how I know this.)






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> COSTCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey now. Them’s fightin’ words!  Lol!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Hey now. Them’s fightin’ words!  Lol!
> 
> Dave


I didn't go searching for your quote on Wayfair, but wanted to comment that they turned me away with wanting my email addy before I could even look at their catalog. They clearly want me a lot more than I want them. I can't even decipher their jingle on TV.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 13, 2019)

Which one of you reported my poll as non-sense?  For the record, it was 5-0 in favor of keeping Richard’s news posts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2019)

I like the articles and read most of them.  I like the articles.  As long as they aren't political, I say keep 'em coming.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Which one of you reported my poll as non-sense?  For the record, it was 5-0 in favor of keeping Richard’s news posts.



It was me.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 13, 2019)

heathpack said:


> It was me.


I respect that.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I respect that.



It feels like a very anti-TUG vibe to me to be calling out individuals for their posting style.  IMO, take it up privately with the individual.  Or take it up behind the scenes with the mods.  But don’t start a thread discussing someone else.

This thread is bad enough.  When you decided to start a second one, it got to be too much.

Just my opinion.  If others here want to start a trend like this and the mods are ok with it, so be it.  I’ll just head elasewhere on the internet because I have no interest in hanging out where those kind of posts become the norm.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 13, 2019)

heathpack said:


> It feels like a very anti-TUG vibe to me to be calling out individuals for their posting style.  IMO, take it up privately with the individual.  Or take it up behind the scenes with the mods.  But don’t start a thread discussing someone else.
> 
> This thread is bad enough.  When you decided to start a second one, it got to be too much.
> 
> Just my opinion.  If others here want to start a trend like this and the mods are ok with it, so be it.  I’ll just head elasewhere on the internet because I have no interest in hanging out where those kind of posts become the norm.



I think you’re being a little negative or misunderstand.  I actually like Richard’s posts.  I just wanted to see some hard stats on the overwhelming support for Richard’s posts, instead of stories.  Like I said, it was 5-0 in support of Richard’s posts until you torpedoed said poll.


----------



## WVBaker (Aug 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I think you’re being a little negative or misunderstand.  I actually like Richard’s posts.  I just wanted to see some hard stats on the overwhelming support for Richard’s posts, instead of stories.  Like I said, it was 5-0 in support of Richard’s posts until you torpedoed said poll.



GH, I have no problems with your posting style. Why is it so hard to understand that if you have no interest in a particular subject, simply ignore it?


----------



## Panina (Aug 13, 2019)

He doesn’t criticize what anyone else posts, no need to criticize what he posts.  Very easy not to read them.  I think complaining takes more time and  energy.

I myself read what interests me. Just read a sad story on measles and posted to give info on how affordable it is to get tested.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 13, 2019)

Panina said:


> He doesn’t criticize what anyone else posts, no need to criticize what he posts.  Very easy not to read them.  I think complaining takes more time and  energy.
> 
> I myself read what interests me. Just read a sad story on measles and posted to give info on how affordable it is to get tested.



You mean the Israeli mother?  That was sad.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks to these posts I now know who this guy Richard is and have been able to enjoy the articles he posts now. That flight attendant.....so sad.


----------



## Panina (Aug 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> You mean the Israeli mother?  That was sad.


Yes, terrible.  In this day and age, a loss that shouldn’t have occurred.


----------



## klpca (Aug 13, 2019)

heathpack said:


> It was me.


I reported it too. It just seemed over the top after a 5 (now 6) page thread about Richard's posts. It seems like there are one or two threads a year about Richard's posts. I look at Richard as our own personal news aggregator, and one of the nicest parts of the lounge. It's super easy to scroll on by or ignore him if it's not your cup of tea. I just don't think that he needs to be singled out.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 14, 2019)

After reading more replies here, I see I missed some of Richard's posts that I would have liked to read/glance at.

I also think it's an invitation to start a conversation and informative at the same time.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 14, 2019)

As long as Brian isn't complaining about taking up too much server space, who cares?  I love seeing all of the interesting posts from Richard.  Feel free to read or just move along.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 14, 2019)

klpca said:


> I reported it too. It just seemed over the top after a 5 (now 6) page thread about Richard's posts. It seems like there are one or two threads a year about Richard's posts. I look at Richard as our own personal news aggregator, and one of the nicest parts of the lounge. It's super easy to scroll on by or ignore him if it's not your cup of tea. I just don't think that he needs to be singled out.



I respect that. If there is a thread critical of Richard, I just wanted a poll that supported Richard.  For the record, it was 5-0 in support of Richard before such poll was torpedoed.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2019)

Can I add just one more *vote *for Richard.


----------



## klpca (Aug 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I respect that. If there is a thread critical of Richard, I just wanted a poll that supported Richard.  For the record, it was 5-0 in support of Richard before such poll was torpedoed.


I am glad to hear that. I appreciate that it wasn't meant to be critical.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I respect that. If there is a thread critical of Richard, I just wanted a poll that supported Richard.  For the record, it was 5-0 in support of Richard before such poll was torpedoed.


I understand where you were coming from, but the poll post did not come off that way, IMO.  It would be like me starting a poll asking, "Do you find Grammarhero's posts interesting or relevant on this board?".  That would be totally inappropriate, even it it was my intention to give you support because I thought your posts were the best ever.

In general, calling out a single person for what/how they post is just not my cup of tea.  Make sense?

Kurt


----------



## marmite (Aug 14, 2019)

I think the Tug Lounge is the right place for this. Isn't it supposed to be a place to chat?  What do most people chat about at work outside of their upcoming vacations?  Often the news or the weather.  Quite glad we are not getting posts on the weather.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 14, 2019)

For what it's worth, I don't read all of Richard's posts. Maybe half and half. Without them, though I wouldn't have read- or remembered reading about Neil Armstrong's passing- important only to me because I'm going in for a similar procedure fairly soon. Lounge posts are like that. Some you read, some you pass. Some you share or comment on. I don't read all of Grammarhero's either. And I would hope that nobody reads all of mine. That's the value of the lounge. A big room with lots of conversations. Pick and choose. Just like a 'real' lounge.

Enjoy. Have one on me.

Jim


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 14, 2019)

This is so funny.  When I saw the title “MULTIZ321 Please Stop Posting News” I thought it was an article that MULTIZ321 found and posted.  And seeing MULTIZ321 name made me think “oh, this could be interesting.”

I like it when MULTIZ321 posts articles.  No, I don’t like finding my own news.  I find news on the web pretty depressing.  When MULTIZ321 post like 10 articles in a row it always makes me smile.  They are such a range of stories.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 15, 2019)

Poor @Kel hasn't been back since last Friday, less than a day after posting this thread. It's okay, Kel. We don't all have to agree.


----------



## klpca (Aug 15, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> Poor @Kel hasn't been back since last Friday, less than a day after posting this thread. It's okay, Kel. We don't all have to agree.


So true! As someone once told me, if everyone liked the same thing, then no one would be able to find their car in the parking lot.

I totally respect the right to hold a different opinion. I hope that the OP comes back. It's not that big of a deal, and in five years we won't even remember.


----------



## Kel (Sep 8, 2019)

Just back from four weeks on an Alaska RV trip with limited cell service.  Wow, I didn’t mean to cause trouble here.   I did say please with a happy face. 

And, I forgot I can ignore posters.  That cleared a lot of posting clutter for me.  Thank you.  Cheers and happy travels!  Closed.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

And with that, no more needs to be said.   Closing.


----------

